# Taste of the Wild Pacific?



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried the Taste of the Wild Pacific? I was thinking of trying this food for my girls but was wondering about the kibble size. Can the smaller malts eat it without having to cut the kibble? Thanks-


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

A normal, healthy Maltese should be able to eat regular sized kibble with no problem. I haven't tried TotW, but I feed Acana and it is normal sized. They just chew it before swallowing, which really is better for them anyway than trying to swallow petite-sized kibble whole, and they also eat slower because of it. I prefer it to tiny kibble.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

The kibble isn't really, really big - it's about the size of a pea. Protein I think is 22%.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I used to feed this to my two. But then was alerted that there were problems: See this thread

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-maltese-food-snacks-treats/105545-another-dog-food-alert.html

I switched to Acana Pacifica, the kids love it and are doing really well on it.

When switching, I did not want any taste of the wild in them, so I used Eagle Pack Holistic transition. It's a powder that you sprinkle on their new food, to help aid with the transisition. Neither Leo or Mia had any problems with the transistion, and I am so thankful.

When my two were smaller, I did grind the TOW, into smaller pieces, but now they are almost 2 and I don't have to grind the Acana at all. Acana is a normal size kibble, not small bites. Not sure how small your two are.

Wish you the best. I was so upset when I read about the problems with certain dog foods, Taste of the Wild being one of them, but thankfully loving friends alerted me to this, and I will be forever grateful.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, after looking at "Taste of the Wild" and fish diets, I'm afraid to feed anything with fish. I may try the NB sweet potato & venison. My girls have done well on NB but even they have sprayed their fish with ethoxyquin according to www.truthaboutpetfood.com I think some of these premium foods are too high in protein and fat for my girls. I'm trying to learn more about nutrition. I really don't want to make my own food as I did this for a long time for another dog. A lot of these foods are manufactured by the same pet food company.(Diamond). What's a malt mommy to do?:blink:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Champion Pet Foods, the makers of Orijen & Acana do not use fish that have been treated with Ethoxyquin and it is stated on their website as well as packaging. It in my opinion is among the top dry kibble, if not the best due to quality of ingredients. If you are concerned about protein content, Acana is more of a moderate protein diet.


----------

